# bathroom breaks



## CreteMaster (Aug 21, 2014)

Maybe bring him some Depends. 

Seriously though - there are plenty of discreet places to put some pee that don't take you off site for over an hour. A bucket, some bushes, behind a tree, somewhere.


----------



## huggytree (Nov 3, 2013)

Inner10 said:


> 70 Min, two trips, so 35 min per trip, if the gas station is 15 min away then it's pretty reasonable.


maybe one of the trips was for poop...i dont know...i didnt want to ask....i simply let him know that on a normal day taking 70 minutes for bathroom was unexceptionable

seems like some of you disagree....i find that shocking

when im working on a house the plumbing is typically shut down...no toilets working.....so it isnt a matter of taking off muddy boots to pee....its the fact that there is no working plumbing to use...i cant believe that peeing in a bucket is a big deal for anyone......when there is no bathroom around i also poop in a bucket if necessary...im not driving 30 minutes to poop........sometimes im in the middle of no where

pee in a bucket or be fired!

im not giving up on this guy yet....when he's working he's good....he knows his stuff (no training has been needed) and he works at a decent pace...does a nice/neat job......the issues w/ him are all about his personality.....he's very annoying in almost every way...he's got advice for everyone about every subject and likes telling everyone about his personal life even though he doesnt know them.

at 30 days ill make my decision.....another 70 minutes for bathroom and ill let him go though....ive got 1 more horrible grunt job this next week that involves digging again


----------



## NCMCarpentry (Apr 7, 2013)

He isn't working at mcdonalds here. If he has to take a leak peeing in the back of the cube in a bucket sounds better than many situations I've been in. No good bushes around? If he's gotta lay a log thats a different story. Maybe he's having digestion issues....

Asking to poop in a bucket is very unreasonable imo


----------



## mrcharles (Sep 27, 2011)

huggytree said:


> maybe one of the trips was for poop...i dont know...i didnt want to ask....i simply let him know that on a normal day taking 70 minutes for bathroom was unexceptionable
> 
> seems like some of you disagree....i find that shocking
> 
> ...





Some days I poop more than once. I'll pee in a bush, but I won't poop in a bucket. I pay 60 bucks a month per portajohn.... Any job without a working toilet gets one.


----------



## huggytree (Nov 3, 2013)

mrcharles said:


> Any job site with less than 20 workers needs at least one toilet. If someone asked me to poop in a bucket that would be the end of me working for them. I know for small jobs it's easier to just run to the gas station, but losing time is the issue you will have. A muddy job like that you should have gotten a port-a-john. They are cheap.
> 
> https://www.osha.gov/pls/oshaweb/owadisp.show_document?p_table=STANDARDS&p_id=10624


job was a 7 hour job......no one would get a porta john for a 7 hour job for 2 people...and if i included it in the bid no homeowner would pay it

most plumbers are outdoors men....pooping/peeing in the woods isnt a big deal...


----------



## wazez (Oct 25, 2008)

We sometimes encounter this problem when on jobsite......Is it not illegal too be peeing in the corner if someone were to see you?
If employee would get arrested who's fault is it?


----------



## Steve'sSon (Aug 16, 2014)

Sounds like you've already had the talk with him you needed to have. How much do you like the guy? If you get the sense for one second that he'd go running to OSHA about wizzing in a bucket I'd fire him right away. 

Sounds like the kid was kept inside his whole life and never pee'd behind a tree or in the woods. If thats the case he probably chose the wrong field of work and you'd be doing him a favor by letting him go if it comes to that. 

I've gone number 2 in a bucket, box, leaned up against a tree (hidden in the woods), etc. but if there is a public restroom close to the job thats always plan A. 

The idea of making a run just for number 1 is laughable and ridiculous. Anyone who thinks otherwise is just spoiled. Thats my opinion. 

The crew I work on has never had to deal with this situation AFAIK. We've never had any women on the crew and we just assume men are use to peeing in places other than a toilet. 

HECK when I was a kid I would pee behind a tree just because I was too lazy to go into the house!
OSHA can suck it. On residential jobs they haven't a freaking clue what they're talking about.


----------



## Steve'sSon (Aug 16, 2014)

BTW. 
If we gotta take a dump we usually explain to our boss "I'll be a couple minutes" even if we have a porta-john on site. Why? Well ... because he's the one paying us to do it at that moment. 
If we're going to be indisposed of for a few minutes shouldn't he know?

Another thing...

If one of us has to run to the gas station to do some business we usually bring back coffee and/or candy bars.


----------



## BucketofSteam (Jun 16, 2013)

wazez said:


> We sometimes encounter this problem when on jobsite......Is it not illegal too be peeing in the corner if someone were to see you?
> If employee would get arrested who's fault is it?


Probably indecent exposure or urinating in public.

Not sure if those are fines but you could be setting yourself up for headaches.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

huggytree said:


> job was a 7 hour job......no one would get a porta john for a 7 hour job for 2 people...and if i included it in the bid no homeowner would pay it
> 
> most plumbers are outdoors men....pooping/peeing in the woods isnt a big deal...


Well, surround that bucket with some pines and an 8-pointer, and mebbe I'll rethink poopin' in a bucket.:thumbsup:

But in all seriousness, your job your rules.


----------



## NYgutterguy (Mar 3, 2014)

My helper years ago used to keep one of those boat or camper toilets in the back of the cube van. Had some sort of stomach issues and packing the van to go dump multiple times a day wasnt happening. He cleaned it every Friday. See nothing wrong with taking a leak in a coffee cup in back of van. 70 minute breaks must be driving you insane. My money says he dosnt finish the month :laughing:


----------



## wazez (Oct 25, 2008)

BucketofSteam said:


> Probably indecent exposure or urinating in public.
> 
> Not sure if those are fines but you could be setting yourself up for headaches.


I myself don't have a problem goin in a corner or wherever but it would sure piss me off if I got fined our worse because some contractor was to tight to spend an extra $50 on a porta potty.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Steve'sSon said:


> If you get the sense for one second that he'd go running to OSHA about wizzing in a bucket I'd fire him right away.


Congrats. if he's an ahole or you piss him off, he has a retaliatory firing case, if the company falls under OSHA. Then you're really screwed.

Ever see a HO shut down a job by telling the contractor the next person peeing in the bushes is getting arrested for indecent exposure? and they better not be on site without a porta potty? (yes, you get on the sex offender registry for indecent exposure).

It's way too cheap and easy to avoid any problems.


----------



## BucketofSteam (Jun 16, 2013)

hdavis said:


> Congrats. if he's an ahole or you piss him off, he has a retaliatory firing case, if the company falls under OSHA. Then you're really screwed.
> 
> Ever see a HO shut down a job by telling the contractor the next person peeing in the bushes is getting arrested for indecent exposure? and they better not be on site without a porta potty? (yes, you get on the sex offender registry for indecent exposure).
> 
> It's way too cheap and easy to avoid any problems.


Which probably means that you lose your job as you're no longer bondable.

Correct?


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

Your problem is that you're overpaying your helper. For $7/hr you can probably get someone who doesn't mind crapping in the bushes.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

BucketofSteam said:


> Which probably means that you lose your job as you're no longer bondable.
> 
> Correct?


You got me. Who needs those kinds of headaches - I'll take a camp toilet. No big deal.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

CarpenterSFO said:


> Your problem is that you're overpaying your helper. For $7/hr you can probably get someone who doesn't mind crapping in the bushes.


Pay with beer and you can get all you want.


----------



## BucketofSteam (Jun 16, 2013)

hdavis said:


> You got me. Who needs those kinds of headaches - I'll take a camp toilet. No big deal.


Seems like allot of people forget those details don't they? 30 years ago it wouldn't matter, but times have changed.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

BucketofSteam said:


> Seems like allot of people forget those details don't they? 30 years ago it wouldn't matter, but times have changed.


No kidding! Not to mention that female workers don't like to pee in a bottle...

All you have to see is a steaming mad father of a 6 year old girl and you'd definitely think about doing things differently. Good thing his little girl didn't see what he saw.


----------



## BucketofSteam (Jun 16, 2013)

hdavis said:


> No kidding! Not to mention that female workers don't like to pee in a bottle...
> 
> All you have to see is a steaming mad father of a 6 year old girl and you'd definitely think about doing things differently. Good thing his little girl didn't see what he saw.


I think at that point you better hope you have the funds to get a good lawyer, or that the judge is having a good day and is reasonable.


----------



## tedanderson (May 19, 2010)

Steve'sSon said:


> Sounds like the kid was kept inside his whole life and never pee'd behind a tree or in the woods.


More often than I want to admit, I see young people in the public restroom who pull their pants all the way down to their ankles while standing in front of a urinal. 

Apparently when they were taught how to pee standing up, something got lost in the training. So now when you tell them to go into the woods or behind a bush, they don't want to pull their pants completely down in an open field.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Wow. This thread is like a sore tooth or a crash along the highway. Gotta keep looking in on it. :blink:

You [finally] hire a guy who knows his stuff, then censure him for talking. Maybe the long bathroom breaks are his way of coping with your style of leadership.

Whether I'm the prime or the sub, I yack it up with clients all the time and have never had negative feedback. I'm also blessed with a pretty regular and predictable constitution, so maybe half a dozen times a year I need any kind of potty break at all during the day. Self discipline plays a role in that--do a #2 before going to work in the morning, and drink enough but not too much through the day. Not that difficult for someone who has his act halfway together.

You want a perfect employee, you need to pay a perfect wage. It's abundantly clear that ain't gonna happen. So why keep complaining?


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

You'll never find another you. It's a miracle to find something close.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

Drop the loaf in the morning and eat lite during the day. That's the secret.

No pooping in bushes for me if I can help it. If I have a bad stomach I may even stick home a bit later and double up on the loaf before I go as I don't like plopping in a small town public toilet either.

Now Home Depot, I'll drop it like it's my house. Nice restrooms there.

Does this guy eat a lot, or drink a ton of coffee? Tell him to change his diet.

I have worked with guys who first thing need to drop one when we got to the job. Never understood that. I'd rather wrestle with it in the morning than show up at a customers house and go.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

What an oddly interesting though thouroughly disgusting thread this has turned into.


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

This shouldn't be hard to figure out. Before the job starts, ask the homeowner if you can use their bathroom when needed. Put Ramboard down if you are too dirty. Otherwise you can charge them for a portable toilet.


----------



## Walraven (Jan 24, 2014)

It's one of the great perks of being a man that the world is your urinal.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

You can't fault someone that actually wants to use a bathroom. You obviously have not hired too many greenhorns. Give him some time. 

Sometimes when you gotta go............Ya gotta go! :scooter:


----------



## GTX63 (Sep 9, 2011)

Too many variables to just make a dump or no dump rule. You can't have guys busting thru the evergreens in urban neighborhoods on 30' lots. Different story when you are in the country. OHSA isn't my friend and they don't have a grip on the real world. Use some common sense. I'd say the first 70 minute dump was on my dime, the next one would be on his.


----------



## fourcornerhome (Feb 19, 2008)

As an employer, you have a responsibility to provide sanitary bathroom arrangements...If that results in 70 minute potty breaks, that's on you...


----------



## mrcharles (Sep 27, 2011)

GTX63 said:


> Too many variables to just make a dump or no dump rule. You can't have guys busting thru the evergreens in urban neighborhoods on 30' lots. Different story when you are in the country. OHSA isn't my friend and they don't have a grip on the real world. Use some common sense. I'd say the first 70 minute dump was on my dime, the next one would be on his.



It was two separate 35 minute trips... And we still don't know how far away the gas station was.


----------



## Steve'sSon (Aug 16, 2014)

anyone bringing up indecent exposure must think your cube can is made of glass.


----------



## 66 Shelby (Jan 11, 2009)

VinylHanger said:


> thouroughly disgusting thread this has turned into.


Why? You've never had to pinch a loaf? Drop a deuce? Squat and splatter? :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## madmax718 (Dec 7, 2012)

I use these all the time. not so good for #2. I don't think most clients would like me pissing on their rose bushes. Though maybe thats why they grow so big!


----------



## BucketofSteam (Jun 16, 2013)

Steve'sSon said:


> anyone bringing up indecent exposure must think your cube can is made of glass.


Are you 100% sure that any random nosey pedestrian who just so happens to be walking by is going to see it your way?

People have been charged with indecent exposure in their own houses by people who looked through a crack in the curtains. The one incident that I recall the judge ruled that the man wanted to be seen.


----------



## Rio (Oct 13, 2009)

If someone can't go in a bottle or a bucket in the back of the van they're not cut out for construction work. Regarding the deuce and a trip, okay IF it's once in awhile although a bucket with a bag in it works, done worse on boats. There's no way it's okay for a helper to be taking off for 1/2 hour at a time. Regarding the porta potti, of course if the job is going on for some time but the OP stated it was a one day affair.


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

So far, this thread is six pages long about a bathroom break. If this guy is/was a great worker and more than made up any missed time we wouldn't be having this conversation.

I think he may not be an asset to the company that the OP was hoping for and now possibly looking for an excuse to cut him loose.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

I gotta say, in thirty years of working, I have probably left the site twice to use a restroom. I know I was not gone for more than 20 minutes. The real test will be if this is an unusual circumstance, or a common behavior. I have employed many people who behave just like some that are mentioned in this thread. Right at starting time, they gotta go, 15 minutes before we clean up the site, they gotta go. Rarely will they need to go on their break or at lunch time, go figure.


----------



## AmeliaP (Apr 22, 2007)

> I gotta say, in thirty years of working, I have probably left the site twice to use a restroom.


You sound like Bill.

This thread is fascinating. Working with Bill (and my dad when I was a kid) potty breaks were never an option. I never knew guys put so much thought into this! :jester:

Drink 3oz at a time boys. I have this down to a science......mostly because I hate port-a-jons. 3oz at a time works real well for me. I once went 11 hours without a potty break. Once.......:laughing: That is my all time record. :thumbsup:


----------



## jaydee (Mar 20, 2014)

take the bucket, cut the bottom out.
put in the bottom of the sewer trench a pee.

your shoveling S**T any ways.


----------



## flashheatingand (May 3, 2008)

Gotta say, pooping in a bucket (with privacy) is not that bad. Kinda soothing. If involved with working with live sewer lines, pooping in a bucket should be kids play.


----------



## wazez (Oct 25, 2008)

We have also left the job to go to the gas station but dang I feel like I should buy something everytime....

Thankfully I work in the country most of the time!:clap:


----------



## flashheatingand (May 3, 2008)

If you work in the country, there should be no need to makes run to the gas station


----------



## wazez (Oct 25, 2008)

flashheatingand said:


> If you work in the country, there should be no need to makes run to the gas station


Most of the time.....


----------



## BucketofSteam (Jun 16, 2013)

flashheatingand said:


> If you work in the country, there should be no need to makes run to the gas station


You've clearly never been in the woods with diarrhea bad enough that women who know you never use their periods as an excuse for anything while you're within earshot.


----------



## mgb (Oct 31, 2008)

I think if there are no amenities within a 5-10 min drive there should be a porta potty on site.

If I have to take 15-20 minutes to run to the gas station to take the odd crap. I know I'm wasting time, and only do it if necessary. But **** happens, literally. I don't feel bad about the gc having to pay for my time. As they have a choice, and I sometimes I don't.


----------



## huggytree (Nov 3, 2013)

mrcharles said:


> It was two separate 35 minute trips... And we still don't know how far away the gas station was.


he said 15 minutes

i cant believe that a few of you think i should get a porta john for a 8 hour job for 2 people.....its kinda like you guys are in the twilight zone...its pee!....a man can pee anywhere.....i wouldnt want to drive 1 minute to pee.....take out a bucket, close the door and pee....then toss it in the gutter at the road......

on Monday im going to let him know that driving to a gas station for pee is a no no.....poop---yea go ahead


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

Then, he'll get a case of diarrhea.
Just think it though before you tell him anything.
Prior to owning my own business, I was a supervisor in the municipal and private sectors for a long time.


----------



## JAH (Jul 27, 2014)

The lack of bathrooms on small jobs is to be expected. If you have to take a dump and dont want to use a bucket and trash bag then hold it untill lunch and chit on your own time.
Pissing in a bottle in the back of a box truck should not be a issue if it is a rare event. 
With that being said, any job with more than 2 people and longer than 2 days should have bathroom access regardless of conditions.


----------



## Steve'sSon (Aug 16, 2014)

BucketofSteam said:


> Are you 100% sure that any random nosey pedestrian who just so happens to be walking by is going to see it your way?
> 
> People have been charged with indecent exposure in their own houses by people who looked through a crack in the curtains. The one incident that I recall the judge ruled that the man wanted to be seen.


To think someone is going to run off the street and try to find a crack to peek through in a cube van and try to press charges for indecent exposure is a bit on the wild side. 
The same could happen in a porta jon. 

I'm unsubscribing to this thread though. It has wasted enough of my time but I still keep checking it. lol.


----------



## tedanderson (May 19, 2010)

Steve'sSon said:


> To think someone is going to run off the street and try to find a crack to peek through in a cube van and try to press charges for indecent exposure is a bit on the wild side.


It happened to someone that I know on another forum.. and he wasn't even peeing at all. He was sitting in his van listening to his music playing "air drums" and "air guitar" and someone called the police because they thought he was beating his meat.


----------



## BucketofSteam (Jun 16, 2013)

Steve'sSon said:


> To think someone is going to run off the street and try to find a crack to peek through in a cube van and try to press charges for indecent exposure is a bit on the wild side.
> The same could happen in a porta jon.
> 
> I'm unsubscribing to this thread though. It has wasted enough of my time but I still keep checking it. lol.


If someone though they could get money out of suing someone, or they had something against that particular contractor, isn't that far on the wild side. People attempt insurance fraud by throwing themselves onto cars Remember.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

huggytree said:


> he said 15 minutes
> 
> i cant believe that a few of you think i should get a porta john for a 8 hour job for 2 people.....its kinda like you guys are in the twilight zone...its pee!....a man can pee anywhere.....i wouldnt want to drive 1 minute to pee.....take out a bucket, close the door and pee....then toss it in the gutter at the road......
> 
> on Monday im going to let him know that driving to a gas station for pee is a no no.....poop---yea go ahead


If you were a sub on my project, in a neighborhood, not in the country and you pissed in the bushes id fire you. If you want to do it in your van go ahead, but if it were my site you wouldnt have to. 

I just did a 2 day boat dock repair on a gated island where the nearest public restroom was 20 miniutes away. 

I got a porta potty. Its a 100 bucks.....

If it were me and helper id probably discuss it and see what he were comfortable with. I wouldnt have an issue with the van, but I am not everyone.


----------



## slowsol (Aug 27, 2005)

huggytree said:


> on Monday im going to let him know that driving to a gas station for pee is a no no.....poop---yea go ahead


Make sure he takes his cell phone and takes a picture of the poop to prove that he actually went and wasn't just lying to go pee.


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

We work out of a trailer and keep a coffee can in there for pee. New one every time I finish a can.

Most of our larger projects have a porta john. Service calls, and 1 or 2 day jobs, it's the trailer.


----------



## Youngin' (Sep 16, 2012)

I'll take off to the gas station to use the washroom if we're in a residential area. The boss also takes my truck (as his is hooked to the trailer) to the gas station if he needs to.

Usually the builder we work for supplies an outhouse anyway.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

Why use a can. Ick. Just use a Gatorade bottle. Close it up and toss it. Just don't forget and leave it on the HO's kitchen counter.


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

flashheatingand said:


> Gotta say, pooping in a bucket (with privacy) is not that bad. Kinda soothing. If involved with working with live sewer lines, pooping in a bucket should be kids play.


The opening scene of "All Quiet on the Western Front", the book, not the movie, is somewhat on this topic. Great book.


----------



## WBailey1041 (Jan 31, 2014)

My helper, who is turning out better than expected, has to go poo 4 times a day. He can't drink beer, soda, coffee or take most meds with coatings. I have him show up an hour early at the shop to clean, he spends half of it in the crapper. The minute I start the truck, I remind him that he forgot something and he goes AGAIN. (That's twice In less than an hour before 7am.) then I must take lunch by 11 or he gets to make the lunch run. To go poo....again By quitting time he looks like he is about to explode. 

But, it took more time to find a decent helper than I care to remember, who cares if he burns an hour a day taking a crap. I say make him clock out to crap and he will crap quicker!


----------



## huggytree (Nov 3, 2013)

WBailey1041 said:


> My helper, who is turning out better than expected, has to go poo 4 times a day. He can't drink beer, soda, coffee or take most meds with coatings. I have him show up an hour early at the shop to clean, he spends half of it in the crapper. The minute I start the truck, I remind him that he forgot something and he goes AGAIN. (That's twice In less than an hour before 7am.) then I must take lunch by 11 or he gets to make the lunch run. To go poo....again By quitting time he looks like he is about to explode.
> 
> But, it took more time to find a decent helper than I care to remember, who cares if he burns an hour a day taking a crap. I say make him clock out to crap and he will crap quicker!


even if he clocks out its still 1 hour of lost labor and id have to work a bit later because of it....if the worker agrees to clock out id accept it though.....

i did fire the guy for different reasons....and i now will make a point to discuss this issue with new workers(just did tonight in an interview)......new rule---no driving to a gas station to pee....pee behind a bush, pee in a toilet, pee in a bucket


----------



## huggytree (Nov 3, 2013)

if i had to poop 4x a day id wear a diaper


----------



## WBailey1041 (Jan 31, 2014)

huggytree said:


> ..and i now will make a point to discuss this issue with new workers(just did tonight in an interview)......new rule---no driving to a gas station to pee....pee behind a bush, pee in a toilet, pee in a bucket


We all look at this through our own prism of experience, and I respect that, I think you are making a mistake/asking for trouble/going about it the wrong way.


----------



## JAH (Jul 27, 2014)

I would rather crap in bucket than use a gas station br or porta potty....


----------



## JakethePainter (May 23, 2014)

If we dont have access to a bathroom or a john on site I let all of my guys run to the gas station or a mcdonalds when they need whether its to pee or crap. I think what it really comes down to is respect. Respect for your employees and coworkers, respect for your client, and respect for those around your jobsite. How is it fair for me to ask a laborer making 12 an hour to risk a felony and getting put on the sex offender list to save myself the 15-20 minutes it takes him to run somewhere with bathroom access?


----------



## fourcornerhome (Feb 19, 2008)

Company rule to piss in a bush? Yea, that will cover him in court. Are you going to pay the fines when he gets arrested for indecent exposure for relieving himself out side some women's bedroom window?


----------



## NYgutterguy (Mar 3, 2014)

Ill try to get a pic tomorrow but a local painter i drive by has a porto on a trailer that they bring to every job site. Its lettered up and everything. :laughing:


----------



## NYgutterguy (Mar 3, 2014)

Found a pic on his website.


----------



## JakethePainter (May 23, 2014)

And I thought I carried a ton of ladders around.


----------



## wazez (Oct 25, 2008)

JakethePainter said:


> How is it fair for me to ask a laborer making 12 an hour to risk a felony and getting put on the sex offender list to save myself the 15-20 minutes it takes him to run somewhere with bathroom access?


That's what I was thinking.....


----------



## NCMCarpentry (Apr 7, 2013)

I don't see how there is a risk of getting in trouble for peeing in the back of the cube van with the door closed.

You can't make it a rule but any good employee who is eager to make the boss happy isn't going to be driving off to take a leak.


----------



## littlefred811 (Dec 16, 2012)

Any good boss will ensure there's a place to use for his or her crew. It's a simple matter of decency.
I work in a lot of occupied homes, and always ask prior to using the powder room, never a problem.
When we are in a large remodel for a contractor, they have a porta pottie on site.


----------



## huggytree (Nov 3, 2013)

littlefred811 said:


> Any good boss will ensure there's a place to use for his or her crew. It's a simple matter of decency.
> I work in a lot of occupied homes, and always ask prior to using the powder room, never a problem.
> When we are in a large remodel for a contractor, they have a porta pottie on site.


im a plumber....often the water or drains are shut down while were working....the customers bathrooms wont work if there is no water.... many of you guys are looking at this from a perspective thats not a plumber.....the last job where it was an issue had the sewer being redone...you cant flush a toilet when there is no sewer for it to go to....and i cant get a porta jon for a 7 hour job for 2 people

i DO supply my guys with a bathroom....its a bucket....and you arent exposing yourself when you close the back door of the cube van....is it sanitary? nope....but when your hands are in **** all day its a heck of a lot more sanitary that what i work with all day long---98% of plumbers would have no issue with the 'bucket'


----------



## flashheatingand (May 3, 2008)

Huggy is a one man shop. Sure there may be exceptions, but most of us don't schlep around a port-a-potty. Most folks are aware of their system, and have it timed somehow, like housebreaking.. I too would worry / wonder about the guy who poops four times a day, or spends over five minutes in the john.

Sure, if you have to go, you have to go. But, I doubt huggy really wanted to be aware of an employees bathroom habbits. It should not have been brought to his attention.


----------



## brhokel606 (Mar 7, 2014)

1/2 gallon, empty milk jugs or gatorade bottles, yes, wide mouth of course! 

I keep a bucket in the trailer, cut a larger hole in the lid and put a garbage bag in it. Poop, wipe and tie up bag, then throw out. What is wrong with that, done it numerous times when have to be on job early and didn't have time to wait for morning constitutional. 

If my guy leaves to use bathroom and takes 70 min out of day, he had better be sick or we will have problems. I get having a portapotty but sometimes it is just not possible. You do what is necessary to get the job done, plus I would rather poop in my a bucket in my trailer than a portapotty.


----------



## bdog1234 (Feb 25, 2008)

When I first bought my house (on small acreage) I was having a shop built the first week I was there. 

Evidently the concrete crew was running over to my neighbors trees to take dumps. She walked her poodle around those trees every evening. The poodle went over and rolled around in the feces. Not a pleasant way to meet a new neighbor.


----------



## one cut (May 3, 2013)

bdog1234 said:


> When I first bought my house (on small acreage) I was having a shop built the first week I was there.
> 
> Evidently the concrete crew was running over to my neighbors trees to take dumps. She walked her poodle around those trees every evening. The poodle went over and rolled around in the feces. Not a pleasant way to meet a new neighbor.


I can relate. I worked for a company that was building a new home a few years ago. There was one laborer who had to use "his" bucket at least 3 times a day. For the whole winter. When the snow melted I found where he had been dumping it. The neighbors dog found it too. It rolled around in it and then proceeded to consume the whole sloppy mess of turds and toilet paper. We never saw the dog again.


----------



## SectorSecurity (Nov 26, 2013)

huggytree said:


> maybe one of the trips was for poop...i dont know...i didnt want to ask....i simply let him know that on a normal day taking 70 minutes for bathroom was unexceptionable
> 
> seems like some of you disagree....i find that shocking
> 
> ...


You might want to be careful with telling someone pee in a bucket or be fired, the Human rights code says you have the right to go to the bathroom, now one may have to argue whether or not a bucket counts.

Now off I go to use the washroom :clap:


----------



## lawndart (Dec 3, 2006)

BucketofSteam said:


> Probably indecent exposure or urinating in public.
> 
> Not sure if those are fines but you could be setting yourself up for headaches.


Did anyone else notice this username showing up in the thread, or am I the only one? :laughing:


----------



## pcplumber (Oct 12, 2008)

I think I am very tough on my employees when it comes to wasting time and I have no problem at all understanding a person's personal fetish when it comes to restroom breaks. I have employees who refuse to use public restrooms and they want to do their heavy business only at their home, so they will drive all the way to their home. There is nothing wrong with this as long as they understand that when they make their decision to exercise their lifestyle rights they are no longer on my clock. 

You call this their daily 1-Hour Break and you don't pay the employee.

Most of my employees have no problem with where they do their business and they keep a 5-gallon bucket in their vehicles with a toilet seat and a trash bag. I don't see a problem with OSHA as long as you provide them with a bottle of water and soap so they can wash their hands. If an employee demanded a full-size porta pottie then I suppose it would be time to make a silent decision regarding who goes to the job the next day.

If an employee wants to get paid for the time, or if he looks disgruntled then your problem is simple. Bench him, take someone else to the job and when he loses a few days of pay he may decide to work on his problem rather that you having to figure it out. Personally, I would rather dig a sewer all by myself and have peace-of-mind rather than working with a weenie.

You can't change other people. You can only change yourself. You can only change how you react and you can only change how you handle situations. You can't change other people so the things they do won't bother you.


----------



## Willy1959 (Mar 27, 2009)

BucketofSteam said:


> Probably indecent exposure or urinating in public.
> 
> Not sure if those are fines but you could be setting yourself up for headaches.


Does any one else find humor about pooping in a bucket, and a guys screen name bucketofsteam in the same thread funny?
:laughing:


----------

